# post workout cocktail



## jawbrkr814 (Jan 15, 2015)

new to the forum. looking to hear some input on dem post workout gainzzz  

40-50g     whey (ON 100% whey) 
50-70g     fast acting carb (orange gatorade powder)
5g           creatine mono (ON creapure)
3-1-2g     BCAA 
5g           glutamine (is glutamine necessary? ever?)
3g           carnitine (during a cut)

how does this stack up to your guys pwo shake/sludge? what are yours?


----------



## beasy (Jan 16, 2015)

That doesn't sound bad, usually some whey protein, Greek yogurt, strawberries, bananas, oats blended. Bcaas during training for me. If I got time though I'll just eat a meal instead post workout


----------



## jawbrkr814 (Jan 16, 2015)

whats the advantage of bcaa during vs after? i normally take pre and post


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

i rather talk postworkout balls.but fuk it..I like to mix a gatorade with my protein shake ..I would try to get fancy with it frozen fruit and some peatbutter hold the sock scoop...I like to eat real food about a hour after i lift


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 16, 2015)

2oz patron or herradura 
Squeeze half of a lime
Splash of citronge 
Serve on the rocks


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 16, 2015)

That doesn't sound too bad.  

I usually just hit the Whey protein shake after workout.


----------



## jawbrkr814 (Jan 17, 2015)

so is the general consensus drop the supps and stick to whole foods and patron?

does anyone know of any bulk tequila suppliers on the east coast?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2015)

A cold relaxing beer hits the spot for me after two hours of pounding iron. Then a shower and a good meal. I'll have a shake sometime during the evening though.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 17, 2015)

personally,  I like your shake. I run a similar one with 10iu of log. without the slin ;-) I have a scoop and half of whey iso and a solid meal. lately it's been 1-1/2 cups of rice and 8 oz of beef

what's your goal?


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 18, 2015)

I like vodka.  I will mix in some cranberry juice after workout for a quick blast of simple carbs   Been trying like hell to get someone to start stocking devotion vodka.  It's protein infused.


----------



## jawbrkr814 (Jan 20, 2015)

grind4it said:


> personally,  I like your shake. I run a similar one with 10iu of log. without the slin ;-) I have a scoop and half of whey iso and a solid meal. lately it's been 1-1/2 cups of rice and 8 oz of beef
> 
> what's your goal?



besides impregnate Taylor Swift? a shredded 235 would be nice. currently bulking at a natural 6'2 220lbs @14%. id like to hit a recomp and get down to 6-8% starting in may. test, primo, maybe some var if i feel like shelling out the cash. of course thats considering i can find a source.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 20, 2015)

jawbrkr814 said:


> new to the forum. looking to hear some input on dem post workout gainzzz
> 
> 40-50g     whey (ON 100% whey)
> 50-70g     fast acting carb (orange gatorade powder)
> ...



You should not use the gatorade powder in your post work out shake or ever really. I know your thinking that it provides fast carbs from the sugar but this is where your wrong. Most of the sugar in that gatorade powder is fructose. Fructose can only be metabolized by the liver and can’t be used for energy by your body’s cells. It’s therefore not only completely useless for the body, but is also a toxin. Its a toxin because in a high enough amount (which we should really limit ourselves to 50g of fructose a whole day) the job of the liver is to get rid of it, mainly by transforming it into fat and sending that fat to our fat cells which excess fructose damages the liver and leads to insulin resistance and can potentially lead to fatty liver disease.

My pwo shake is 30g whey/50g dextrose powder/10g creatine/10g glutamine/900mg udca/1 scoop 5000g bcaa

Everyone should take in the right kind of fast carbs post workout or your just tossing away free insulin and not taking protien synthesis seriously. Basically your saying na i dont need that extra muscle





wabbitt said:


> I like vodka.  I will mix in some cranberry juice after workout for a quick blast of simple carbs   Been trying like hell to get someone to start stocking devotion vodka.  It's protein infused.



Protien infused vodka is much worse for you than regular vodka. What do you think alcohol does to your body? It shuts down protien synthesis. If protien synthesis shits down then what happens to the protien? It does 2 things. Some converts to fat and the rest is wasted out your ass. This invention was obviously made by a dumbass jersey shore tool.


----------



## jawbrkr814 (Jan 20, 2015)

just what i was looking for. ill be sure to switch that up. thanks for the input guys


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 20, 2015)

6 Miller High Life's and as much steak as I can stomach....


----------

